# How POed is Kobe right now?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone else see him pound those two balls into the floor near the end of the half (in about the last 2 minutes)?

Looks like he's trying to make what has been clear to all of us, clear to management...everyone not named "Kobe" sucks.

Seriously, what the hell is Mitch thinking right now? Nobody else besides Kobe even seems to care about winning. I certainly don't see much desire out of Smush, who has had the opportunity to dive for at least 3 loose balls in the last two games, but he merely tried to reach down and get them.

I don't see much smart play out of Sasha, who is stepping out of bounds and dropping the ball out of bounds.

I don't see any intensity out of Kwame, Cook or Walton. All three of them either allow easy layups when they've been beaten (which happens frequently, as they aren't playing any defense) or commit a moronic ticky-tack foul.

Devean George? I don't know. He seems to have gotten the impression that we want him to be our second scorer. Somehow, I'm just not sold...

How long before Kobe goes to management and screams at them, "Look, you idiots, I'm playing the best ball in the league and I'm playing with a bunch of losers! Get me some help!"...?

I seriously doubt Mitch or the Lakers make a move. Not because they won't be able to, but because they are too stupid to put the effort forward and try. Dr. Buss has grown cenile and is putting the hopes and dreams of this organization into the hands of Mitch Kupchak, an idiot, and Jim Buss, a man who has no idea what he's doing.

Go Lakers...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Just trade the whole team except for Kobe, Bynum, and Mihm for another All Star and the team is better. Everyone else does nothing. Can someone tell me how many Lakers that have shot over 40% on their 3 pointers since Mitch took over the team?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has to be pissed.We neeed A vet scorer in the worst way. Its quite amazing that we're above .500 as it is. 

I also think PJ has not done such a good coaching job the only player really playing well is Kobe. PJ needs to find a way to get the other guys going. Kobe doesn't really need him to get himself going.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe has to be pissed.We neeed A vet scorer in the worst way. Its quite amazing that we're above .500 as it is.
> 
> I also think PJ has not done such a good coaching job the only player really playing well is Kobe. PJ needs to find a way to get the other guys going. Kobe doesn't really need him to get himself going.



Exactly. So much for the "great coaching" of Phil Jackson. He can't even get these guys to put out a decent effort....

Look at Smush Parker for God's sakes. The way he has been playing lately just disgusts me. I don't even want to see that guy on the floor. Does he even care? It doesn't look like it...

As for this game, I'm done. I'm going to do something else. This team doesn't deserve any fans right now.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

And you guys wanted to trade Lamar, look at how the team plays when he's out of lineup.

It's worse than those 2 games when Kobe was out. I gaurentee that if Odom was playing in this game we would be down by no less than 5, if not ahead.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not about to roll the red carpet out with Odom with that sorta analysis. We got blown away the last game he played in. 

Our margin for victory is razor thin. Without one of the halfway contributors we're toast. We just have a young team with a seemingly uninspired PJ who don't know how to play at all. 

The bad thing I see though is that Mitch likes these young guys so hes reluctant to make moves tha'll cause them playing time. 

Kobe doesn't need much help just a few Vets who understand the game would catapult us forward. Otherwise the struggle wit these young guys will continue. 

Odom btw hasn't played a good game in the past 8-10 or so games


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree that hasnt played well *lately* but he has been pretty solid most of the seaon. Every player goes through some sort of funk, you gotta cut em some slack. You can't just trade them away when they get in a slump. We gotta have faith in other players not named Kobe Bryant.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Everyone not named Bynum or Kobe, for Kevin Garnett please.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Everyone not named Bynum or Kobe, for Kevin Garnett please.


I would do it, but I wouldn't count on that happening.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> I agree that hasnt played well *lately* but he has been pretty solid most of the seaon. Every player goes through some sort of funk, you gotta cut em some slack. You can't just trade them away when they get in a slump. We gotta have faith in other players not named Kobe Bryant.


I haven't been part of the trade Lamar contingent but if a good move was there for him I wouldn't be against it. He could be a good piece of a good team but he's clearly not A vital part of a good team. He doesn't have the MOTOR to be a 1st or 2nd option. He obviously doesn't work hard enough on his skillset to take it to another level.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe has had a great year and Phil is really doing some great coaching. It's just that Mitch Kupchak and the Laker FO really haven't come through this year. Or for that matter, since Jerry West left.

If the personel isn't overhauled soon, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Kobe asked for a trade a few years down the road. And I wouldn't blame him either, I wouldn't want to play for an organization who has given MLE contracts to Devean George, Vlade Divac, and Aaron McKie, and whose best trade ever was for Chris Mihm (who has been balling this year, props to him). 

By the way, I'm not reacting this way because of the loss. The injuries to Lamar and Mihm are huge with a team this thin. Even when everyone was healthy it was clear that the Lakers were decent, but no where near good enough to eventually grow as a team and then win a title. Which is the only goal the Laker FO should have in mind. 

Bright spots this season: Phil, Kobe, Mihm, Bynum in limited PT, and Smush for not playing like the NBDL player he used to be.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Exactly. So much for the "great coaching" of Phil Jackson. He can't even get these guys to put out a decent effort....
> 
> Look at Smush Parker for God's sakes. The way he has been playing lately just disgusts me. I don't even want to see that guy on the floor. Does he even care? It doesn't look like it...
> 
> As for this game, I'm done. I'm going to do something else. This team doesn't deserve any fans right now.


Phil is a great coach, but this year does show a flaw in his strategy.
Phil is just too intent on treating th Lakers as if they are all veterans. He is blindly stuck on his usual ideology that players improve best when they can work out there own problems (phyicaly and mentaly) be themself - which inlcludes not calling timeouts and not really tapping into his players mindset. The Problem is that these players are young and apparently not self motivated enough for his stategy to work. It's a shame the everbody else on the team seems to be only abpout 30% as mentaly forcused for the game has Kobe.

Phil is a great coach.....for veterans, Players with good basketball I.Q., or players with a strong since of self growth<-(Knowing how to work out their problems that will help themselves *and* the team) 


As for Smush; yes, he deserved every joke that the commentators threw at him. He's been playing like he has lost his desire in basketball period. DId not once raise his hand on D and gave up on offense. For all we know, there maybe a personal prioblem with Smush right now, but the team may not know it, neither is Phil tapping into the problem since he feels Smush (like Odom) can work through there problem alone.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Ron Artest. 



jazzy1 said:


> I haven't been part of the trade Lamar contingent but if a good move was there for him I wouldn't be against it. He could be a good piece of a good team but he's clearly not A vital part of a good team. He doesn't have the MOTOR to be a 1st or 2nd option. He obviously doesn't work hard enough on his skillset to take it to another level.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I haven't been part of the trade Lamar contingent but if a good move was there for him I wouldn't be against it. He could be a good piece of a good team but he's clearly not A vital part of a good team. He doesn't have the MOTOR to be a 1st or 2nd option. He obviously doesn't work hard enough on his skillset to take it to another level.


 
All Phil has to do is swap Kobe and Odom's roles. Kobe the facillitator and Odom at the post and wing. *Dramatic improvement*.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

You guys gave great analysis. Here are some things I wanted to say along with you...

1. We need vet players badly. We need a veteran scorer who can consistently put up numbers. That has been the problem with many of our young players.

2. We should have kept Jumaine Jones. Not sure why we ditched him, because he played good last year. I read somewhere that Phil Jackson said Jumaine didn't show us much last year, but he was one of the bright spots last year.

3. Bright spots this year....Kobe, Bynum, Mihm, and Smush. SMush is trying to pull himself off the list with his recent play.

4. We are lucky to be above .500. This team really sucks bad at times. Without Odom we suck obviously. He has done a lot for this team.

5. Even though Lamar had done a lot, I would still trade him if the right piece comes along. I would have traded him for Artest in a heartbeat. 

6. Last thing about Lamar, he is not a second option scorer. He is a utility guy who can do everything and at times can score. It has become painfully obvious he doesn't want to be a second scorer to Kobe. He loves playing with Kobe, but he is a lot better doing everything. His defense has been good this year too. Maybe this is why our defense has suffered the past few games...people have been sleeping on Lamar's defense.

7. We need to ditch a lot of these losers like Luke Walton, Brian Cook, and Devean George. DGeorge needs to go because he was supposed to be a veteran by now. If he could become the 2nd option scorer that would be great, but I doubt he will.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> All Phil has to do is swap Kobe and Odom's roles. Kobe the facillitator and Odom at the post and wing. *Dramatic improvement*.


you can't be serious. Turn one of the leagues best scorers ever into a passer. Nah odom just doesn't' have the fire to be a scorer.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> All Phil has to do is swap Kobe and Odom's roles. Kobe the facillitator and Odom at the post and wing. *Dramatic improvement*.


wonder what kobe would say about this


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> you can't be serious. Turn one of the leagues best scorers ever into a passer. Nah odom just doesn't' have the fire to be a scorer.



Agreed. I personally think Odom should go back to PF. Have him run the hybrid like the earlyer parts of the season, some parts PF, other parts passer. Keep the rotation going, especally on days where Brown is playing normal (as in crappy). 

Odom I dont think is fast enough to play the current role. Pippen was a much better defender, much faster and way more aggressive. I just don't think Odom will ever truly fit into the role.

All I know is we wasted 2.5 on Aron, I wish we'd at least try to use the other 2.5 on someone that could help the team.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Kobe wasn't the only one that was p..... Worthy had some negative comments about the Lakers efforts on defense. Did anyone see how Kareem also looked p...ed? He should go Loco on some of the Lakers to get them motivated. Some of the players just look like they don't give a damn about the game. I'm surprised how Smush all of a sudden started playing bad after his contract was guaranteed for the rest of the year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Everyone not named Bynum or Kobe, for Kevin Garnett please.


Bynum isn't that untouchable, that he would be kept out of a deal for Kevin Garnett. Everyone not named Kobe for Garnett, please! Seriously though.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All I know is we wasted 2.5 on Aron, I wish we'd at least try to use the other 2.5 on someone that could help the team.


Seriously!!! Why the **** did we sign Mckie if he is NEVER gonna play for us!?!?!?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Agreed. I personally think Odom should go back to PF. Have him run the hybrid like the earlyer parts of the season, some parts PF, other parts passer. Keep the rotation going, especally on days where Brown is playing normal (as in crappy).
> 
> Odom I dont think is fast enough to play the current role. Pippen was a much better defender, much faster and way more aggressive. I just don't think Odom will ever truly fit into the role.
> 
> All I know is we wasted 2.5 on Aron, I wish we'd at least try to use the other 2.5 on someone that could help the team.


Odom doesn't have a role on this team. That is the problem. On a team with two very good players, he'd be an excellent thrid option. He can rebound, lead the break, facilitate a little, and score when he has a mismatch. However, he's clearly not good enough to be the best player on a team and probably not good enough to be the second best player on a quality team. For starters, he has no real position. He's not strong enough to play PF in the West and he doesn't have the quickness or the shooting prowess to play SF. He's very skilled for a big man but he doesn't do anything really well outside of rebounding the ball. People think he has the upside of a Pippen or a Magic and that is why people think so highly of him. In my opinion, he's closer to Abdur-Rahim than any other player in the league. We've got to make a decision on him by the end of the year. Either we need to trade him while he still has some trade vakue or we need to acquire a guy that can play the secondary role better than Odom can and let Lamar play a lesser role in which he will be more comfortable. Either way, we're not going anywhere with him as the #2 guy.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Everyone not named Bynum or Kobe, for Kevin Garnett please.


Yes.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

this whole team is pathetic i've been waiting for the lakers to do somthin/ anything to improve as a team, and it has become blatently obvious that the make up of this team is lottery bound..unless Kobe averages 45+ a game, which is ridiculously stupid and unrealistic even for Kobe--and even if kobe does put together some amazingly historic season, this team may still not make the playoffs...kobe has done everything in his power to win these ball games, everyone on the team other than Kobe is getting wide open shots and they cant hit 1 to save their lives---this team has sunk so far and been so outrageously disapointing, that i would have more faith in the lakers winning games if kobe were to shoot every shot for LA from full court faceing the opposite direction w/ ten guys on him, than i would any other laker shooting a wide open lay-up----it's stupid that a team w/ such a motivated and dedicated leader(s)(kobe, n phil iguess) can play w/ so little heart, i feel cheated as a fan of the lakers


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Lakers had a chance to trade Bynum and Lamar,and they would have been contenders right now. The obsession with bynum will prevent Kobe and the Lakers from ever winning while in his prime


1. Pacers- Could have had artest and Jeff foster for Bynum george slava

2. Celtics- could have had Pierce in the summer for Lamar odom and 1# pick

Lakers turned down both deals. I would have simply accepted them

C Jeff foster/Kwame
PF Mihm/ Cook/turiaff
SF Paul pierce/walton
G Artest/wafer
G Kobe/smush/sasha

when healthy Jeff foster will get you 10 to 12 rebounds. Very good defender. 1 on 1,and help D. Last night he had 12 rebounds against detroit. Mihm can play the PF spot because of his ability to hit that 15 footer. We would have 3 ALL STARS at the 1 2 and 3. Lakers would be able to mix up things,and go with Foster/cook in the 2nd quarter with foster handling the dirty work,and Cook the finesse work. Creating spacing with the outside shot. Plus we would have Turiaff and kwame for added size.

Lakers would be better then Dallas. Artest Kobe Pierce VS Dirk Josh howard Jason terry. EDGE LAKERS. Plus Foster and Mihm are better then Eric dampier

55-27 team. Would we win the title? WHO KNOW'S All a GM can do for his superstar is give him a 55 win caliber team,and see if he can carry it to the next level. Thats a 55-27 team for the next 5 yrs while kobe is in his prime.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Trade everyone on the team for KG. Kobe and KG would win 50 games at minimum...lol.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What is so good about Mihm? What has he done this season?

As for all the negativeness in this thread, all I have to say is watch the Mavericks game.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> Lakers had a chance to trade Bynum and Lamar,and they would have been contenders right now. The obsession with bynum will prevent Kobe and the Lakers from ever winning while in his prime
> 
> 
> 1. Pacers- Could have had artest and Jeff foster for Bynum george slava
> ...


if this is true i cant explain how sad i am, today i was just thinking about the shaq trade...we couldve remained title contenders if we'dve had more patience in looking to trade him, but instead the biggest possitive from that trade is that we saved a **** ton of money that will hopefully pay off when it comes time to sign that key FA in 07 or 08 wtf ever.....-omg now kobe artest and pierce on the same team WTF, how can u not do that!(although it wouldve hurt for a sec to hear tht we traded bynum, but only a sec)...screw a pg, but if the ball handleing is too much for kobe n pierce :whoknows:  , **** artest can play pf


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Odom doesn't have a role on this team. That is the problem. On a team with two very good players, he'd be an excellent thrid option. He can rebound, lead the break, facilitate a little, and score when he has a mismatch. However, he's clearly not good enough to be the best player on a team and probably not good enough to be the second best player on a quality team. For starters, he has no real position. He's not strong enough to play PF in the West and he doesn't have the quickness or the shooting prowess to play SF. He's very skilled for a big man but he doesn't do anything really well outside of rebounding the ball. People think he has the upside of a Pippen or a Magic and that is why people think so highly of him. In my opinion, he's closer to Abdur-Rahim than any other player in the league. We've got to make a decision on him by the end of the year. Either we need to trade him while he still has some trade vakue or we need to acquire a guy that can play the secondary role better than Odom can and let Lamar play a lesser role in which he will be more comfortable. Either way, we're not going anywhere with him as the #2 guy.



I really agree with this. I think we should play him at 4 he seems more comfortable with that match-up offensively he can beat them off the dribble. Duncan had a real hard time containing Odom off the dribble. Its the only time he can beat his man without offensive fouling on charges and push-offs. 

He's a 3rd option making 1st option money trading him isn't gonna get us much.

We just need about 2 solid vets a pg and 2/3. I think we can get by with our bigs, if we had more guards who could defend and score.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I really agree with this. *I think we should play him at 4 he seems more comfortable with that match-up offensively *he can beat them off the dribble. Duncan had a real hard time containing Odom off the dribble. Its the only time he can beat his man without offensive fouling on charges and push-offs.
> 
> He's a 3rd option making 1st option money trading him isn't gonna get us much.
> 
> We just need about 2 solid vets a pg and 2/3. I think we can get by with our bigs, if we had more guards who could defend and score.



No he dosent :/ Lamar's a 3 he has said many times that his natrual postion is the 3 and he can do the most damage at the 3 so im not sure what your talking about.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> No he dosent :/ Lamar's a 3 he has said many times that his natrual postion is the 3 and he can do the most damage at the 3 so im not sure what your talking about.


What damage has he done at 3. All he seems to do is draw offensive fouls trying to drive hard on quicker players. 

He likes the 3 better because he has a strength advantage but he doesn't score well when in post ups doesn't seem strong enough with his shoulder turn to score consistently.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> *What damage has he done at 3*. All he seems to do is draw offensive fouls trying to drive hard on quicker players.
> 
> He likes the 3 better because he has a strength advantage but he doesn't score well when in post ups doesn't seem strong enough with his shoulder turn to score consistently.



I didnt say I prefer him at the 3 now did I? :wink:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Can I ask about the fascination of trying to make Bynum virtually untouchable?

While I understand the love of the 2 PPG and 1.9 rebounds and 10th of an assist per game.

He is averaging 43% from the field. And that is AFTER he got garbage time against a blown out knicks team that was willing to lay down for Mugsy bouges in the post.

Add to that the 30% from the line...

He can't get off the bench hardly for a size starved team.

I can't believe people would say "give us KG just as long as Bynum isn't involved."

Kobe = Prime.

Bynum = far away from a prime that no one knows but certainly isn't awe-inspiring at the moment.

KG = Prime.

That just doesn't make sense if Bynum became the deal breaker in any KG deal.

That Caron Butler is looking REAL good right now!


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

for once I agree with you post.


----------

